# Wm Of Switzerland



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Anybody ever heard of these?

The Leonardo Reserve de Marche actually looks quite nice and not a too bad a price for a shopping channel watch.

Mind you those Philippe Vandier ceramic watches look total :*****:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

philjopa said:


> Anybody ever heard of these?
> 
> The Leonardo Reserve de Marche actually looks quite nice and not a too bad a price for a shopping channel watch.
> 
> Mind you those Philippe Vandier ceramic watches look total :*****:


Yes







Just been shouting abuse at the telly







as he made references to them beeing Swiss despite the obvious Chineese movements and getting vairious facts wrong, like calling the chronographs a chronometer :*****: or saying it's a watch with a tachymeter despite not being a chronoghraph









As for those Philippe Vandier watches









I give the family much amusement when watches are on the telly with my thoughts, when they come out with silly facts that are just not true. Like when, Vostok Europe are described with the implication they are 100% Russian, as actually worn by the military in years gone by.

Just love the way they say you can not by a mechanical watch for less than Â£100's anywhere else



























Mike


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Looks like another case of the "Klaus Kobecs"ie overpiced mutton dressed up like lamb. :*****:

Martin


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

DBL post


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Wish I hadn't sold my Steinhausen now, according to WM of Switzerland it's worth about Â£200, not bad for a Chinese movement (Shanghai 08ZS00R6B). I think I sold mine for about Â£20 inc.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Wish I hadn't sold my Steinhausen now, according to WM of Switzerland it's worth about Â£200, not bad for a Chinese movement (Shanghai 08ZS00R6B). I think I sold mine for about Â£20 inc.


is that sort of 'lug' and strap comfartable to wear? They always look a bit awkward to me


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> is that sort of 'lug' and strap comfartable to wear? They always look a bit awkward to me


I didn't find it comfortable, finding out was one of the main reasons I bought it, it might help me to avoid making an expensive mistake in the future. I do know other people who love that lug style, I guess that, like all watches, it depends on case dimension and wrist size, I won't bother again though.


----------

